# Weekly competition 2007-36 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be busy untill the weekend. Results from previous competitions will be available after the weekend.

*2x2x2
**1. *L F' U2 B2 D R D' R U' B' D2 F L2 D B' U' R2 U2 F' L B' L' D F D2
*2. *U2 L2 B L F' L B R2 B2 U2 R F' L' F U' R' D R' U2 R' U F2 R D L2
*3. *R2 F L F R U F' R2 B R' B' R2 D2 L' D' B U B D B' D2 F2 R' D2 L'
*4. *L' F U2 B' U' R U2 F R2 U2 R B D' F R D2 L2 B2 U B L U' L' U R'
*5. *B' U' R D2 F2 L2 U F' L B' D' F D F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B' L U L'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' D L R2 B2 F' D' U' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L' R F' U2 B' L2 R B2 F' L2 D F'
*2. *L R' B2 R2 D2 B2 D U' R F U2 F2 D' U R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 B D L' U2 F'
*3. *B' F2 L2 R D' R2 B' L' B' F' R' D L2 R' B F' U' B L' R D2 U2 F L R
*4. *D2 U' R' B' D' L2 B' U2 B' F' D' U2 R' B' D U' L2 R' D2 U' B' L F R2 B'
*5. *B' R' D' B U' B L R2 B2 U' L R' F L R' D2 F L R' D2 L' R' D2 U' B2

*3x3x3 One Handed
**1. *B2 L B2 F L2 F' L' R2 F D2 U2 L' B2 F L F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L D U R2 F
*2. *L' F R2 U' L2 U R2 F L2 R F R D' U B2 R D2 U2 L R' D U2 R' U' B
*3. *B L B D2 U L2 D2 L2 R D2 U L R D2 U L2 R' D' U2 F2 L' B D' U2 F2
*4. *U L' D' U' L' R' B L R' D U' L2 B' F U R2 B2 R B' F L F D R2 F2
*5. *F' L' R' D2 L2 B U2 L' R2 B F2 L D' U2 L2 B F' L2 U2 L' R2 D' U2 L' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B L2 r' R f2 r' f2 F D L' R' B' F u f2 D' U r U2 r u U' B2 F' U' R2 U2 B' r2 B2 f F D2 u2 U B2 f r2 D R'
*2. *r2 R F' L B' r2 R D' u2 U2 r' B R' F L r' R' u B2 f F2 U' L B F' D2 u L R' U B2 L f' F2 L2 r R F' u2 F2
*3. *B2 F D r' u' f r' B2 f F2 D B f2 F' u2 U' B2 F D' u' F2 L' R2 D' u' F' D' u' U f u r' u' L F2 L' D r U2 B
*4. *D' f' R' B R u' B' F' D' u2 B2 R B' D' u' U L R f2 L' D2 u' U2 F' r u' f' D2 u U' R' B R F2 L D u' U2 B2 f'
*5. *u U' L D' u r2 B u' f' R B r' R2 D' U' r R' B u U B f' F' L' f2 L' r B' U2 B D2 u L r' R' f' D2 U r2 R2

*5x5x5
**1. *R' u2 B2 R f2 l' u' U L2 l' b U r B F D U L' l' R' f2 F2 L' l r' R2 F U' f D' d F2 U2 B' F R' B' f' l2 d' r' D' d' u' U' r2 b' l2 r2 D' u U' f2 R2 u' r D' d2 l2 B2
*2. *U2 L2 R2 d2 l' r' R2 D l2 u L' l r R B' u' F u' L2 B F2 D' F r D' l B' b l' U2 B D d2 U L2 B F' d u2 L' l' r2 R2 b l' r b2 f2 F D d' u U' b' F' D' d' u2 U2 F
*3. *R f d' u' R2 U' L2 f2 D' f' L2 d U l2 r2 b2 D2 d' u2 U l b f2 F L l2 f' l r' d' u b' F2 R u R' f' F2 u2 R' d u U b' f l F' R2 b f' R2 F U l2 r B2 F l' D b
*4. *F' D b' F2 L2 l2 r2 u' U2 L2 U' b2 l2 b2 f2 l' u U' B' U' B' b f2 D b D' f' l' R2 D d2 U B' U' f' F' L r' B' b' f' l' r B b2 d2 u l' R u' B2 F2 L l R' u' R' U' b2 L2
*5. *F2 l2 U L2 l2 B' f2 d2 u l R2 B2 f' F2 D' d' b2 R' U2 R' D b' f2 l2 D' U' B f2 u' B D2 F2 d r2 B' u' L' l F2 R D d' u2 L2 l2 r2 b' D F U2 B' f2 r R2 u b2 F u2 r' b

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
**1. *B2 R' D B U B U' B' U L2 F2 U2 B2 L F' L F' D2 L' F' U L' U' F' U2
*2. *L F2 U B' R D R2 U2 B' U' L' F R2 D' B2 D2 F L F' L2 B' U' B2 D2 B

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D' F' U' R B' D B' L2 R' U2 L R' D2 L2 R U B R' D2 U' B' F' D' U'
*2. *B2 F D2 B D' U' B F U L' R2 D' B' L' R' F U L2 D U' L U2 B2 U2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
**1. *f R2 B u2 U2 L' u' f2 r F R2 F' L B' f F' R U' F2 L f2 L' r' R2 B2 U2 r2 f F u2 B L2 r2 R U2 L' r B2 L2 f2
*2. *U2 L' B' D' u L R' U2 r2 B2 F' D2 f' D U2 B2 u U2 B f2 F D2 u B D L U2 L r2 B f' L u' F r' U' F2 D' u' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *d' f l2 R2 b L D2 d u' L r b2 L2 B' b2 f2 U2 R f2 u f u2 R u2 L' l2 U2 F' d' B u' B' L' D' b' R u r' d' B d L b2 l' B f' F l R B' f2 l' R2 d b2 D2 U2 f d2 l'
*2. *B2 L2 R2 B L' d' L' l r R2 B b2 F2 U b2 l r2 d B b' R U2 R F' R U' F2 l' d2 U L2 F' u' F' l2 B b' F' U' B b' F2 u2 U L' D L' B2 b f' D' d B' l2 r' D2 d' u F R2

*Relay:
*1. 2x2x2. U2 R' B2 U2 B' L B2 L U2 F L2 B' R2 D' F2 D' B L D2 L B2 L' D' L F'
1. 3x3x3. D' B2 R2 D F' L R' B2 L' B' F2 D' U2 R' F' R2 B' D2 U R' D L2 R2 B2 R'
1. 4x4x4. D u2 L D' u' U' L2 f L r f' r2 F L' D' u2 U' r' f F' R2 f2 L' R2 D' u2 U r D' u2 f u2 B R B' f' F' u' U R'
1. 5x5x5. d' B' b' R2 f2 l' b2 F2 L' l2 r2 R2 u2 r2 u' U' B f u2 F' u' l B F' L2 R' D' R' b D2 u' L D' b2 r u r2 R2 d2 R D U' l u' F' u' b2 f2 F U' f2 D' B F r B2 r2 R2 B2 d'

*Square-1*
*1. *0,5 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 0,1 / 3,3 / 1,0 / 6,4 / 2,2 / 6,4 / 4,2 / 4,4 / -2,2 / 0,4 / 0,4 / -5,4 / -3,0
*2. *-3,-4 / -2,0 / -3,3 / 3,3 / -3,3 / 5,2 / 4,0 / -4,4 / -2,4 / 6,4 / -4,2 / -4,2 / 4,4 / 0,4 / 2,0
*3. *0,6 / 3,3 / 0,2 / 1,0 / 5,1 / 0,1 / -4,5 / 3,0 / 2,5 / -5,0 / 5,3 / 0,4 / -1,4 / -2,4 / 6,2 / 0,1
*4. *4,0 / 2,-3 / 3,0 / 0,2 / 0,1 / -1,0 / 0,3 / 6,4 / 0,2 / 0,2 / -1,4 / -2,0 / 6,4 / 0,2 / -5,2 / 0,3 / 6,0 / 0,3
*5. *0,-4 / 0,6 / 1,4 / 5,5 / -3,0 / -2,1 / 3,0 / 5,3 / 3,3 / 5,0 / 0,4 / 6,3 / -1,0 / 6,0 / -5,0 / 5,5 / -4,0

*Magic *(Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
*1. *C2 F c3 f e2 f2 C4 c2 f D4 b4 f2 e2 f4 C4 D c3 E3 b3 f C B2 f4 b f b2 D c4 e2 B4 f3 C4 b d2 c a2 b D2 f4 D3 F4 A3 d a e3 C3 F d3 c2 F4 A4 b2 E3 c2 F4 a d4 F3 A3 a4
*2. *b f4 a4 b3 c2 f D2 E3 D4 f4 e3 B3 a3 e2 B3 E3 e4 B3 b D2 F3 b3 c3 e C4 a4 e2 a3 f4 e4 f4 a e3 a4 b3 a4 c4 b4 a2 f b2 c3 f2 b4 d4 c2 a4 b4 f3 b D4 d4 a4 e4 d2 a b2 d3 f C4
*3. *C2 A C3 E4 c2 b2 f C D b3 a4 c3 d4 B2 A3 a4 f C d2 e4 C3 c2 a2 c3 b3 c4 a3 f a3 c3 f a e f D4 E4 A3 f3 C3 e2 a4 b2 d2 e4 C4 F4 c3 e4 a2 b4 D e d F2 a4 f a2 e2 C3 a
*4. *E2 c2 d a c3 d3 a3 c4 F2 c f3 D e C3 f2 D4 a4 c3 a f C4 E4 f3 b3 f b2 a3 e4 B3 F2 d2 c3 e4 B2 b2 a2 e4 a e2 f2 C2 a2 e3 a2 e3 a2 b2 f2 e3 a f e3 a3 b4 f e4 C2 E3 A2 c3
*5. *b2 D2 E3 A a4 d B3 D3 C4 f3 e a2 c3 f2 C3 c4 b d3 F3 a2 f2 e2 d2 e d4 F4 f3 b2 e C4 A4 d3 e a2 e4 d c2 e3 a f e2 C c3 f2 e3 a2 e4 B F4 f2 a4 e4 a d3 c3 E4 D3 C F4 e

*PyraMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r' b' u R L B L' B' L' B' U B' U' R' U' B U R' U'
*2. *l' r b u' L' B' L B' U' L U B L R L' B R' B R B
*3. *r' u' U' R' U' R U' B L U B' R B U R B R B' L R
*4. *l r b U B' U' R B U' R' U' L R' U L U' L R B L
*5. *l' r' b' u' U' L R' L R L R L' R L' B' R' B' U R U'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. **1. *D U2 R' F' U' R B2 F2 L2 R F' D R B F L R2 D2 U B2 F R' U2 L R B' L R D2 U2 L R B2 F R2 F D2 U' L2 D2 R B F2 U F' (45 moves original)
B F' R2 U L' U' F2 R' U' B R2 U R' D2 L' R' B2 F' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I didn't make time to update the results last weekend. I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Erik (Oct 16, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 5.40, (4.47), (5.96), 4.56, 4.65=>4.87 oh well sub-5 is sub-5...
3x3: (17.55), 14.95, 13.81, 13.21, (12.88)=>13.99 down it is going 
OH: (31.02), 27.72, 26.46, 25.77, (24.40)=>26.65 also on OH?? I wonder what's next...
4x4: (51.16), (58.21), 57.68, 58.11, 55.58=>57.12 why oh why oh why can't I do this in competition?? 
5x5: (1:42.22), 1:48.33, (2:01.34), 1:50.93, 1:44.69=>1:47.93 
With the Olympicube I won at Dutch Open, check out the VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/v/4IfuVRyL-8Y

Sq-1: 37.28, (33.11), (50.33), 43.88, 46.83=>42.66 ok
Magic: (DNF), 1.16, (1.08), 1.13, 1.22=>1.17 quite ok
Pyaminx: (9.91), 11.09, 12.68, (12.90), 11.50=>11.76 quite good considering I have to use my own crappy one again
Megaminx: (1:09.88), 1:16.72, 1:13.27, 1:12.09, (1:25.88)=>1:14.03
Relay: 2:57.75, good  (eastheen 2x2 and 5x5, rubik's 3x3 and 4x4)

--BLD--
2x2a: 41.63 
2x2b: 22.38 good 

3x3: 2:46.95(DNF) my memo is finally improving a bit! I memorized edges in about 50 and corners in about 30  Did the wrong algorithm for the last 2 edges..
3x3: DNF...


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 16, 2007)

Erik. That's ridiculous. What are you're thoughts on the olympic cubes? Apparently they still work well, and with relatively little work. Michael Gottlieb said that he's gonna stick with eastsheens, but I was wondering you're thoughts.


----------



## Erik (Oct 16, 2007)

My first thought about it is that, in a way, it's just another 5x5 and they all need to be broken in a bit. Though I have to say it is quite nice already. In general I don't like rubik's but from the beginning this felt like a really nice rubik's which will be even better judging on what I experienced on Frank's cubes. I'll lube it a bit after a week and see what happens. For now I'm still faster on my eastsheen.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 16, 2007)

3x3x3:
Average: 14.27
Times: 14.72 (15.99) (13.61) 14.13 13.97

Very good.

I don't have too much time, so let's see if I will compete at the other events too...


----------



## Foxpapa (Oct 16, 2007)

Florent Pennarun

2x2x2 
13,2	13,14	18,58	21,61	10,35	= > 14,97 Using a 3x3x3 method, first average i do
3x3x3 
38,67	40,16	36,02	37,25	32,74	= > 37,31


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 16, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
8.65, 7.18, (8.65), 8.00, (5.84) -->7.94

3x3x3
17.93, 17.98, 17.78, (15.11), (19.63) --> 17.51
good, my work has paid off...

3x3x3 OH
39.68, (36.21), 43.88, (48.16), 38.33 --> 40.63
I worked on this a little. A cube dedicated to OH is pretty nice also.

4x4x4
1:21.18 OP, 1:26.71 OP, (1:29.71 OP), (1:17.72 P), 1:29.58 O --> 1:25.83
I love parity!!!!

5x5x5
2:14.13, 2:25.08, (1:57.69), 2:11.22, (2:30.84) --> 2:16.81
not too great. I switched cubes at before the 1:57. I'm getting at least 1 sub-2 a day now.
I've now sub-2ed every cube I own, even the crappy Eastsheen that's almost falling apart. I have no idea what cube to use for pleasantville.

Sqaure-1
(42.16), 1:00.30, 1:07.86, 46.84, (1:18.08) --> 58.33
I messed corner perm on the last one. I had to do like 5 algorithms.

Pyraminx
11.83, 17.06, 14.59, (17.74), (10.86) --> 14.49
eh...

Magic
1.43, 1.48, (1.41), 1.69, DNF --> 1.53
broke a string on the last one...

Relay
4:09.72
2x2 ~7, 3x3 ~18, 4x4 ~1:30 OP, 5x5 ~2:15
stupid parity.
---BLD---

2x2x2
1. 30.94
2. 41.36

3x3x3
1. DNF
2. 2:28.02


----------



## KConny (Oct 16, 2007)

2x2: 11.62 (09.39) (11.91) 11.61 09.81 ==> 11.01 
3x3: 19.42 20.48 19.55 (22.78) (16.38) ==> 19.82
3x3OH: 39.73 39.78 40.11 (42.61) (38.08) ==> 39.87
4x4 : (2:49.12) 2:37:56 2:39.80 (2:15.84) 2:22.77 ==> 2:33.38
3x3 BLD: 5:41.69 DNF 
2x2 BLD: DNF 1:36.53 

First time doing this competition, also first time doing 2x2 BLD. I used Pochmann, why I don't know. I do Mackys 3-cycle on 3x3..


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 16, 2007)

2x2x2: 8.36
9.13 (9.33) 7.93 8.03 (7.10)

Modified Ortega.

3x3x3: 19.98
(23.03) 19.70 19.95 (17.90) 20.29

Why hello there, that's surprising.

3x3x3 OH: 1:05.01
(56.06) 1:05.65 1:09.82 59.58 (DNS)

Don't care.

4x4x4: 1:32.76
1:38.85 (1:18.66) (1:54.30) 1:25.10 1:34.33

Not going to make it easy for masterofthebass to win at Pleasantville, and new PB.

5x5x5: 2:09.48
(2:06.41) 2:08.81 2:10.83 2:08.80 (2:14.90)

Consistency is key.

Magic: 1.28
(1.37) 1.29 1.28 1.28 (1.23)

Averages of 100 really pay off (minus the broken strings).


I haven't had much time to practice, but I started practicing for Pleasantville. I want to come home with 3 or more trophies. 

----------

Relay: 4:09.55

2x2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF DNF

Haven't done this in a while...


----------



## Jason Baum (Oct 16, 2007)

Jason Baum

2x2x2
5.83 (5.69) 6.19 (7.65) 6.02 = 6.01

3x3x3
(15.30) 12.65 12.97 (12.54) 12.63 = 12.75

3x3x3 OH
(26.39) (23.37) 24.79 25.85 25.79 = 25.48

4x4x4
1:07.11 1:22.40 (1:29.16) (1:05.01) 1:23.81 = 1:17.78

5x5x5
(4.58:85) 5:10.16 5:17.51 5:19.01 (5:24.29) = 5:15.56


----------



## KConny (Oct 16, 2007)

I just tried my first FMC. I have no idea how FM's are done, i just did som Petrus like stuff. Anyway, I didn't finish within one hour. But this is what i got. 

2x2x3: U D' B R' F' D R' B F L F' R2 (12)
F2L: B' D2 B' D B D' L B' L' (9)

F2L in 21 moves, okey for a first time i guess.

I tried to insert the last F2L in diffrent ways but couldn't fin any nice one.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 17, 2007)

Brian Loftus
3x3x3 OH: (28.21), 29.65, 29.72, (47.69), 29.98 = 29.78
I probably should have warmed up more for that OH... DOn't even ask about the 47.69 I messed up the OLL at least 3 times than had my second worst PLL.


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 17, 2007)

2: 4.95	(4.91)	(5.61)	5.45	5.16 --> 5.19  (usually around 6)
3: 16.11 15.59	(17.00)	(14.86)	16.38 --> 16.03  (usually around 17)
3OH: 38.56 41.78 (42.59) (30.55) 39.56 --> 39.98 :/ at least its sub 40
4: (1:38.13) 1:33.41 1:36.94	(1:29.00) 1:36.75 --> 1:35.70 :/ 4OLL parities, 3 PLL parities
5: 3:19.03 (2:53.61) (3:19.30) 3:07.67 3:05.12 --> 3:10.61  2:53 is my best time ever


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2007)

KConny: The best way to learn FMC is to read my tutorial in the How To Section, analyze other peoples solutions and practice it every week. A 2x2x3 in 12 moves and cross + 2 pairs in 9 moves is not bad for a first time!


----------



## mrCage (Oct 17, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> KConny: The best way to learn FMC is to read my tutorial in the How To Section, analyze other peoples solutions and practice it every week. A 2x2x3 in 12 moves and cross + 2 pairs in 9 moves is not bad for a first time!




In fact it's good 

-Per


----------



## KConny (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Per and Arnaud, I'll take a look at your guide. It took me like 45 minutes to find it, the solution that is.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
2x2x2 BLD
1) 39.32
2) 40.29

3x3x3 BLD
1) 1:40.17
2) 2:50.40

4x4x4 BLD
1) DNF
2) 8:40.23

5x5x5 BLD
1) 15:44.17
2) DNF


----------



## Worms (Oct 17, 2007)

My Times:

2x2
1. 5,97 CLL
2. (4,51) PLL SKIP
3. (8,20)
4. 7,35
5. 8,03
Average-5: 7.116''

3x3
1. 24,19
2. (20,95)
3. 23,01
4. 25,91
5. (26,96)
Average-5: 24.37''
bad


----------



## joey (Oct 17, 2007)

Worms said:


> My Times:
> 
> 2x2
> 1. 5,97 CLL
> ...



How come you didnt use your get-a-skip-every-solve method this week? 

*2x2 BLD:* 26.27 DNF *Best:* 26.27
Huh, I'm sure I solved the second one XD

*2x2:* 9.18 (6.56) 7.08 (9.91) 7.72 *Average:* 7.99
I find it hard to do algs fast on my 2x2. Sub-8 so whatever!

*3x3:* (23.59) 20.50 17.34 19.50 (16.44) *Average:* 19.11
Hmm, Ok I guess. I need to start practicing properly.


----------



## Worms (Oct 17, 2007)

I reserve it for championships


----------



## hdskull (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sikan Li
*
*2x2x2:* 10.09, (7.02), (10.67), 9.95, 8.25 => 9.43
Haven’t done 2x2 in awhile, happy with sub 10.
*3x3x3:* 20.64, (22.14), 20.76, (20.24), 20.50 => 20.63
Unsatisfactory times, but very consistent nonetheless.
*3x3x3 OH:* 35.91, (30.22), 32.42, (36.95), 32.67 => 33.67
Normal times.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:00.36, 1:17.61 => 1:00.36
*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:26.19, DNF => 4:26.19


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 18, 2007)

Relay --> 4:50.19 :-D (best ever) 

2x2x2: 4 seconds
5x5x5: 2:49 :-D (best ever)
4x4x4: 1:38 :-/ (double parity)
3x3x3: 19 seconds


----------



## Callum (Oct 18, 2007)

Finnaly, a sub-40 3x3x3 average!

3x3x3
Average: 39.92
Times: 37.83, (34.68), (43.68), 38.28, 43.65

3x3x3 OH
Average: 2:05.31
Times: 1:48.46, 2:13.36, (3:43.81), (1:46.97), 2:14.11
I don't think it was bad for me but I did screw the 3rd PLL.


----------



## Jack (Oct 19, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 6.71
(9.02), (5.02), 7.78, 6.53, 5.83

3x3x3: 18.56
19.68, (16.81), 17.36, 18.65, (19.69)

For some reason, my cube was locking up pretty badly for this average.

3x3x3 OH: 30.50
32.22, 28.16, (25.47), 31.11, (36.15)

4x4x4: 1:16.46
(1:14.47), 1:16.78 O, (1:23.15 OP), 1:14.65 P, 1:17.94 OP

5x5x5: 2:47.57
2:42.69, 2:55.09, (2:26.21), 2:44.94, (2:56.75)

Megaminx: 2:45.57
2:50.71, (2:52.84), 2:43.88, (2:13.00), 2:42.13

Relay: 4:34.72

I've still never done relay with out both parities (that's about 6 times in a row now)!

Square-1: 49.77
51.80, (57.63), 54.75, (39.27), 42.65

Very good for me. The 39 was a PB. Parity on only the second solve.

FMC
41 moves
2x2x3: x2 y F R' U' D F' D R2 D'
Insertion: x2 F L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U F'
Finish 2x2x3: R' L U2 R2
Rest of cube: z2 y L' U L F' R U R' U' F' U2 F U2 F'

Very disappionting... I found a way to solve the cube all but 2 corners and 2 edges in 24 moves, but after that I couldn't find anything else to do except insert an R perm very badly.

BLD

2x2x2: 56.90
2x2x2: 1:07.78

3x3x3: 4:56.13
3x3x3: 5:04.93


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 19, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
2x2x2: 8.54 (5.57) 7.47 8.13 (10.52) = 8.05
3x3x3: (16.07) 16.98 16.46 (17.71) 16.69 = 16.71
4x4x4: 1:08.08 (1:21.65) (1:02.35) 1:07.41 1:04.17 = 1:06.55
5x5x5: (2:25.35) 2:26.70 (2:37.31) 2:26.58 2:32.71 = 2:28.66
3x3x3 one-handed: 34.97 (37.67) 37.49 (32.40) 34.01 = 35.49
magic: 1.90 2.37 (1.86) (DNF) 3.23 = 2.50
relay: 4:47.82


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 13.78, (13.98), 12.48, 10.16, (8.29) = 12.14
3x3x3: (47.02), 36.58, (36.19), 37.69, 38.55 = 37.61
3x3x3 OH: (1:20.75), 1:16.81, 1:14.62, (1:02.34), 1:09.78 = 1:13.74
4x4x4: 2:07.47, 2:05.80, (2:53.44 P), (2:04.81), 2:20.95 P = 2:11.41
5x5x5: 3:54.57, 4:04.56, (3:40.12), (4:06.10), 3:52.93 = 3:57.35
Hideously bad times this week. I don't know what happened. On the 3x3x3, I felt almost like I forgot how to solve it!  The 4x4x4 average was not bad for me, but it was when you consider I had almost no parity.

2x2x2 BLD: 43.92, 53.77 = 43.92
3x3x3 BLD: 3:16.39, DNF (3:31.13) = 3:16.39
4x4x4 BLD: 26:28.77, DNF (23:15.38) = 26:28.77
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (41:13.82), 42:38.23 = 42:38.23
Wow - it looks like this was a bad week for speedcubing, but a good week for BLD for me. The 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 are both personal bests for me. Of course, the 2x2x2 BLD was a REALLY lucky scramble, so I guess it doesn't count. Mem. times: 4x4x4(12:10, 11:50), 5x5x5(21:30, 22:50). The second 4x4x4 was all correct except I forgot to do the corner parity at the end. Ugh - I even went to the trouble to move the parity to make it easy. The first 5x5x5 I missed 3 + centers and 2 x centers. On the 5x5x5, I'm FINALLY getting times that are faster than Trevor's first successful 5x5x5 BLD solve. Only took me 2 months of regular attempts to beat his first successful time. Somehow I doubt I'll ever be fast at this.

Relay: 7:51.91 (2x2x2: ~12, 3x3x3: ~40, 4x4x4: ~2:40, 5x5x5: ~4:20)
Really slow 4x4x4 plus really slow 5x5x5 equals horribly bad relay time. Again I was sub-7 minutes in warmup. Maybe I need to do the relay without a warmup.

MegaMinx: 6:20.59, (5:35.53), (6:23.87), 5:48.00, 6:01.53 = 6:03.37
It's so much fun working on a new puzzle - your times improve so quickly. I have a feeling I'm about to run into the brick wall now, though. I hope I can shave off at least one more minute quickly before it starts getting harder to improve.

PyraMinx: 40.18, (35.33), 46.15, 37.93, (1:00.95) = 41.42
This is embarassing - I really need to get a new PyraMinx. I'm sure I'd be disqualified in a live competition, since the scramblers wouldn't be able to scramble it without it coming apart. The minute solve was because the whole thing came apart on me towards the end - it was actually a pretty quick solve up until then.

Fewest moves: 46 moves
2x2x2: R' D' F D' F2 L' D'
2x2x3: B2 U B R' U
3rd pair: x' y U' F L' U' L
4th pair: U2 F' U2 F R U2 R'
OLL: y R' F2 L F L' F R
PLL: U' y' L U2 L' U F R' F' L F R F' U L' U
I need to work on getting better at this; I'm really bad at it. I found this after 56 minutes - just a few more minutes and I would have been stuck with a 52 move solution.

-----

Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: 45.66, 42.33, (52.26), 41.37, (28.65) = 43.12
3x3x3: (3:45.51), 2:09.10, 2:55.23, (2:00.36), 3:06.05 = 2:43.46
-----

Rebecca Hughey:
3x3x3: 3:07.97, 3:03.02, 3:26.48, (3:43.80), (2:05.37) = 3:12.49
Rebecca's second week went pretty well - a 45 second improvement, and she almost broke 2 minutes on one of the solves! Not bad for a 6-year-old.


----------



## chevyLi (Oct 20, 2007)

*2x2x2

8.38 (7.08) 10.37 [11.08] 9.65


3x3x3

18.13 17.91 (15.21) [18.21] 16.34


4x4x4

1:30.44 [1:36.44] 1:20.05 1:26.83 (1:19.78)


3x3x3 Blindfolded

DNF 2:35.53


Magic (Just do 5 solves)

1.68 1.71 2.08 1.63 1.61


First post on speedsolving.com*


----------



## guusrs (Oct 20, 2007)

3x3x3: 19.28 17.72 (22.28) (17.28) 18.35 ==> 18.45 not bad

Fewest moves: 32 moves (just) within an hour
I spend 45 minuts on very promising starts, 8 moves for 2x2x3 and some extra pairs but it did not result in a short solution (<35 moves), The last 15 minutes I tried some random starts with longer 2x2x3block which resulted in this 32 mover. 
My solution: 
scramble: B F' R2 U L' U' F2 R' U' B R2 U R' D2 L' R' B2 F' 
(See what's happening by moving D2 before the scramble 
2x2x2: R' D2 B2 D F' U' B' ==> 7
2x2x3: D' L F2 D2 L' D2 ==> 13
F2L: F' U' F' U F D' U L D (U') ==> 22
LL: (U) L U' R U L2 U L U2 R' ==> 31
correction: D2 ==> 32
cancellation moves are between brackets 

Gus


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Oct 20, 2007)

5x5x5:
Times: 1:42,38 1:42,99 (1:44,91) (1:30,96) 1:37,76
Average: 1:41,04
Just 5x5x5...


----------



## joey (Oct 20, 2007)

Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> 5x5x5:
> Times: 1:42,38 1:42,99 (1:44,91) (1:30,96) 1:37,76
> Average: 1:41,04
> Just 5x5x5...


Some great times shaipo, I'm around those times for 5x5. [size=-4]Well, my times are around that for centers [/size]


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeha, I think if I didn't have to do the 3x3 part, I could compete. Matyas, what are you're breakdowns like (Centers, Edges, 3x3). I guess it would give me a goal to work for. My edges need the most work though.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2007)

*2x2x2*: 11.05 (7.22) 8.81 8.21 (12.18) = *9.36*
*3x3x3*: 26.22 26.02 26.41 (25.55) (27.66) = *26.22*
*3x3x3_oh*: (43.08) 50.11 (56.83) 48.25 44.58 = *47.65*
*4x4x4*: (2:08.91)(P) 1:51.31(O) (1:25.46)(P) 1:29.66(P) 1:41.44(OP) = *1:40.80*
*5x5x5*: 2:37.65 (2:12.84) 3:00.30 (3:28.15) 2:41.40 = *2:46.45*. The 2:12.84 was almost perfect on centers and edges. The >3 times were a big pop and a huge pop.
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3_bf*: (7:59.93), (6:54.53) = *6:54.53*
*relay*: 5:39.75 = *5:39.75*
*square-1*: (2:00.65)(P) (1:11.94) 1:47.38(P) 1:20.11 1:24.52 = *1:30.67*
*magic*: 1.68 (1.66) (10.50) 1.68 2.50 = *1.95*
*megaminx*: 4:07.19 4:02.16 (5:02.52) (4:00.63) 5:00.71 = *4:23.35*
*pyraminx*: (11.63) 13.88 17.61 (25.56) 21.59 = *17.69*
*fewest moves*: *25*! (Do pre-move B' to see what is going on)
2x2x2: *L' B2 L*
2x2x3: *D R' D2 F' R*
3rd pair + Cross: *D*
4rd pair: *F2 D' F L' F L F'*
OLL: *L D L' D L D2 L'*
PLL: *D'*
Undo pre-move: *B'*

If this doesn't win fewest moves this week I don't know what will  Please try to beat this Per, Jack, and everyone else


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 20, 2007)

hendrik wache
3x3
average 39.2
33.48 - (42.55) - 41.92 - 42.20 - (27.97)
bad cubing day for me


----------



## Hubdra (Oct 22, 2007)

3x3 22.51



(26.02) 21.95 (18.86) 21.53 24.05


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 22, 2007)

Megaminx
3:31.09, (3:06.02), 3:30.58, 3:15.08, (3:47.33) --> 3:25.58
Ewww... that was bad.


----------



## jeff081692 (Oct 22, 2007)

Jefferson James
3x3x3
Average= 30.45
(27.42), (32.34), 28.72, 32.33, 30.30
I am very sleepy. Thats not an excuse its the reason I didn't do other puzzles.


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 22, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3
Average:37.75
Times: (41.95), 38.62, (32.54), 34.98, 39.65
Wow, I was at a 40-second wall for maybe the last 2-3 weeks, and am really shocked at these times. I did try a new technique, which was chanting "fast, fast, fast, fast" over and over like a crazy person. That's probably the reason...


3x3x3 OH
Average: 122.45
Times: 89.23, 117.71, (89.09), DNF, 160.42
I started slowing up bad at the end, on the DNF I messed up a G-perm and was over 200 seconds, so I just stopped.


No blindfold for me this week, it is really late and that stuff takes too much mental ability.

Ok, I did it anyway
3x3x3 BLD
Best: DNF
Times: DNF(13:51), DNF(---)

I told you so. On the second DNF, I might have gotten my first sub-10 minute solve, but I messed up the first few setup moves, so gave up on repairing it. Moving backwards is so tough.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 22, 2007)

Wooooh Arnoud! 
Now I'm not only proud on you, I'm jaleous too!
Anyway, Great solve. How much time did you need?
Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 23, 2007)

As soon as I saw the scrambled cube I was thinking "wow, that is a hard scramble. No easy blocks or short x-crosses this week".

I used 15 minutes for the regular scramble, but couldn't find a good beginning
I used 15 minutes for the inverse scrable, but couldn't find a good beginning.
I paniced for 1 minute and then thought: "What would happen if I scrambled without the first move?"
I saw the 2x2x2 right away this time. I also saw the continuation for the 2x2x3 and experimented with different ways of creating it. After 10 minutes one of them gave me an almost free cross+3rd pair (but bad 4th pair) so I kept it and didn't look any further (fortunately). The 4th pair could be done in many ways and one of them was this sune + pll skip.

50 minutes in total.

I spent 5 minutes on checking the solution and writing it down.
I spent the last 5 minutes on finding cancellations between the last F2L moves, Sune, U-correction and premove-correction but I couldn't find any.

I don't see many ways to improve on 25. This solve already had:
Short (3 moves) 2x2x2
Normal (5 moves) 2x2x3 extension
Optimal? (1 move) Cross+3rd pair continuation
Normal (7 move) 4th pair + last layer manipulation
Normal (7 move) OLL
Optimal? (1 move) PLL

The only way I see to improve from here without extreme luck is to:
* have more cancellations between steps
* not have to do premoves and "U-corrections"
* use a completely different approach (skeleton, corners first), but I am not good enough for that yet

Basically I am saying: "Don't expect me to improve this next week"


----------



## Jack (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't understand what premoves are. It seems like they are doing a move in front of the scramble, but that is changing the scramble, so that would not be allowed, would it? (Btw, nice solution Arnaud).


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 23, 2007)

No... as long as your solution can solve the scramble given, that's all that matters. You can do whatever you want to scramble (reverse, premove, anything else you can think of) to allow your solution to be better. What's judged is your solution to the final scramble and that's it.


----------



## Jack (Oct 23, 2007)

I know that, but if you do a premove you are solving a different scramble, so your solution won't match the real scramble.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 24, 2007)

The "pre-move" is part of the solution!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2007)

Pre-moves are almost the same as setup-moves. If you do a pre-move on the scramble, you will have to undo that move in your solution. If you check my solution carefully you will see that I actually solve the official scramble in the 25 moves. The last move usually undo's the pre-move.

The basic idea is this:
Scramble A can be solved with solution B
If I do pre-move X and then scramble A it can be solved with solution B followed by undo-move X'

It becomes a little confusing if the scramble starts with move X and you use pre-move X' because it looks like you are solving a shorter scramble, but you have to add undo-move X at the end.


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 30, 2007)

But if you make a premove based on the first few moves of the scramble, then isn't your solution based partly on the scramble? I thought that that wasn't allowed.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes. You have to be very carefull not to break that rule! For example you couldn't use the first 10 moves as premoves, solve the remaining 7 moves yourself and then undo 10 moves.

I don't think 1 move is a problem, especially not because we have 2 scrambles (45/optimal) and the first move is different on those scrambles.


----------

